# cpt for subareolar duct resection??



## mad_one80 (Nov 10, 2009)

does anyone know where i can look to find this cpt code for a subareolar duct resection?

I've been using the unlisted 19499 codes in the past but not sure if there is a better code to use instead?? Any adivse and opinion is appreciated!!!


Thanks for your time!!


----------

